

Google catches Bing copying, Microsoft says "so what?" - akheron
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2011/02/google-catches-bing-copying-microsoft-says-so-what.ars

======
Locke1689
Ugh, we already have posts from Google and Microsoft and no one else has any
new information. There have been a slew of blogposts etc that have covered
every possible angle to this story. We do not need _everyone's_ opinion on
this. Let's please just slow down until someone with real information provides
an update.

------
maeon3
Google could sell a new operating system called Google-7 (for $100) which
contains a Cracked Windows 7 Ultimate CD. When Microsoft complains about
profiting off of MS labor, Google says: So what? Epic mirror attack.

